# Music Production - sound synthesis on Depeche Mode "Peace"



## luigizaccheo (Nov 14, 2021)

hi all guys, this is a new tutorial on sound synthesis for our students at Saint Louis College of Music in Rome. Good listening, I hope you like it


----------

